# Intel reveals the new Broadwell architecture.



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks like my plans for upgrading my PC will have to wait till next year.



> *media.pcgamer.com/files/2013/09/Broadwell-CPU-Intel.jpg
> 
> The successor to Intel’s Haswell CPU technology, “Broadwell”, has been revealed and shown working here at the Intel Developer Forum in San Francisco. The chip is built using a whole new production process that shrinks Haswell’s 22nm transistors down to 14nm. That is tiny.
> 
> ...



Source : Intel reveal new Broadwell CPU technology, due out next year | Tech, Tech News | PC Gamer


----------



## warfreak (Sep 13, 2013)

People with Ivybridge/Sandybridge won't see any reason to upgrade for atleast 2 years. We don't see any huge leap in performance as well.
If only they ship with 8 physical cores...


----------



## d3p (Sep 13, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Looks like my plans for upgrading my PC will have to wait till next year.
> 
> 
> Source : Intel reveal new Broadwell CPU technology, due out next year | Tech, Tech News | PC Gamer




New Architecture again !! I guess it will fail like Haswell. Suffer from Heating issues or something else.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2013)

d3p said:


> New Architecture again !! I guess it will fail like Haswell. Suffer from Heating issues or something else.



If you read the whole article, it is mentioned that with the Broadwell architecture, Intel is moving the voltage regulator from the die to the motherboard (rumored), thus reducing the heating issues caused by overclocking.

Plus 14nm fabrication unlike Haswell's 22nm.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 13, 2013)

warfreak said:


> People with Ivybridge/Sandybridge won't see any reason to upgrade for atleast 2 years. We don't see any huge leap in performance as well.
> If only they ship with 8 physical cores...


Agreed.... 



> The reason for this incompatibility is unclear. Intel wouldn’t be drawn on the subject, but rumours from some motherboard manufacturers are that the integrated voltage regulator (iVR) is being moved off-die and back onto the motherboard. Some people have claimed that the extra heat generated by shifting the iVR onto the CPU has been responsible for the weaker overclocking performance of Haswell versus Ivy Bridge.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2013)

warfreak said:


> People with Ivybridge/Sandybridge won't see any reason to upgrade for atleast 2 years. We don't see any huge leap in performance as well.
> If only they ship with 8 physical cores...



I completely agree on this one. Simply 4 Cores from Sandybridge to Haswell is a big let down and the cost of MB+CPU is also exorbitant for a buyer who is simply upgrading from one generation to another or from AMD to Intel or vice versa. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If you read the whole article, it is mentioned that with the Broadwell architecture, Intel is moving the voltage regulator from the die to the motherboard (rumored), thus reducing the heating issues caused by overclocking.
> 
> Plus 14nm fabrication unlike Haswell's 22nm.



If INTEL is *moving the voltage regulator from the die to the motherboard* then it will be *death knell to OVERCLOCKING and some motherboard manufacturers* as well.


----------



## root.king (Sep 14, 2013)

is this new architecture works on smartphone or only for pc


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 14, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I completely agree on this one. Simply 4 Cores from Sandybridge to Haswell is a big let down and the cost of MB+CPU is also exorbitant for a buyer who is simply upgrading from one generation to another or from AMD to Intel or vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> *If INTEL is moving the voltage regulator from the die to the motherboard then it will be death knell to OVERCLOCKING and some motherboard manufacturers as well.*



Why so? Inclusion of VR on the cpu die was ose of the reason behind more heat and limited overclocking. If the VR in brought back to motherboard, it can be paired with better cooling and board manufacturers and alter (read: improve) it according to the motherboard's target audience.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 14, 2013)

I believe these are only meant for the mobile market not for desktop market.There is no certainty that Broadwell will come to desktops.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like Broadwell will release by Christmas this year : Intel Broadwell release date & specs | IT PRO


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Looks like Broadwell will release by Christmas this year : Intel Broadwell release date & specs | IT PRO



looks like my rig is getting old too fast ........... i wanted my rig to be atleast a little future proof but well what can one do..........


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2014)

What generation CPU do you have? Haswell?

If its a Haswell, Broadwell is just a Haswell with a smaller fabrication.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> looks like my rig is getting old too fast ........... i wanted my rig to be atleast a little future proof but well what can one do..........



*intel core i7 3770k|Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H|Corsair GS 600|cm hyper 212 evo|gskill F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL(8Gx1)|dell 2240l|microtek 800va|cm elite 431 plus|1TB WD + 0.5TB +2TB ST2000DM001 +3TB |lg dvd writer| logitech c270| hp2515 | PHILIPS SHP1900| R9 280X DCII TOP*

This RIG is getting old ???!  too fast ?? 

You must be sumptuously rich.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 3, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> looks like my rig is getting old too fast ........... i wanted my rig to be atleast a little future proof but well what can one do..........



every newer generation will boast many features and majority of them will be of no use for regular user. company has to advertise it as their aim is to sell more. your rig is very powerful. even if broadwell provides major advantage over haswell/ivybridge, remember  those will be a price


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *intel core i7 3770k|Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H|Corsair GS 600|cm hyper 212 evo|gskill F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL(8Gx1)|dell 2240l|microtek 800va|cm elite 431 plus|1TB WD + 0.5TB +2TB ST2000DM001 +3TB |lg dvd writer| logitech c270| hp2515 | PHILIPS SHP1900| R9 280X DCII TOP*
> 
> This RIG is getting old ???!  too fast ??
> 
> You must be sumptuously rich.



ya right i didn't  had to wait 1 year for gpu if i was anywhere like that..........


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 3, 2014)

lol.. our SB setups have become too old.. still lot more powerful for my daily tasks and gaming needs  So, just for the fancy of upgrading, I'll skip it.


----------

